# Doctor visit



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my first doctor appointment with the pain management guy on Friday. After taking my medical history and checking me out, he sent me for every blood test imaginable. I think the lab lady took 8 viles of blood. Doc said before we do anything he wants to rule out other things that could be causing all of my symptoms. I was talking to my sons preschool teacher who had problems with her thyroid and it caused the same things I am having, so I mentioned this to the doc too. For the first time in a long time I have hope and even some faith in a doctor. I go back to see him next Friday to get my results. Mindy


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sounds like a great start! Oh boy, do I remember those LOOONG days in the lab, watching vial after vial after vial being taken! I hope you didn't pass out or get sick from it.I think the doctor is going about this in a very logical way. Yes, your symptoms could very well be caused by a thyroid issue too. Actually, there are so many different illnesses that can cause similar symptoms - I think it's wise to check into all those things so you can get an accurate diagnosis!I'm looking forward to hearing your results on Friday. Will keep everything crossed, hey, you never know - you could luck out and end up having something treatable! Wouldn't that be nice!!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

All of my blood tests came back normal so I spent the whole weekend being depressed and feeling sorry for myself. He gave me Flexeril and suggested physical therapy. I'm seeing things a little better today and am not ready to give up yet. I felt really good last night and this morning, but after going up and down my steps at work (14 concrete steps) a few times, I had to come home because my legs, knees and hips started to hurt really bad and now I am exhausted. Can fibromyalgia be just in the lower part of the body? I never have the aches and pains anywhere but below my waist anymore. I guess it's time to seek out a rhuematologist.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, you're certainly entitled to spend a little time feeling sad; getting all results back as normal IS depressing! And makes you feel like you're pretty much just stuck where you. It's ok to give ourselves a little time to mourn that, and feel sad. If we want to be able to move on, we definitely need to take that time out just to be sad a little bit. That's only fair when you get depressing news!From what I understand, most Fibromyalgia patients do tend to have one are in particular that is the most bothersome. They usually have many generalized symptoms that are "full body" symptoms, but also have something that tends to be a focal point of their pain.I've read reports where warm water can sometimes help Fibro patients with some of their pain symptoms. Soaking in a warm bath, slow stretching and/or massage can help some patients ease their pain a little bit. Physical therapy can be very good for Fibro patients too, as long as you don't over-do it. I recently read a study of patients who did warm water exercise therapy, and really benefited from it. If there's a place near you where you could do that kind of thing, it could be helpful. Just a few ideas! Not every form of therapy works for each patient, but with enough trial and error you may find something that does help you a little. Does the Flexeril help you? I know other Fibro patients who also take muscle relaxants also.


----------

